
A dollar more (vs. a dollar less) or Lyft vs. Uber - iskonkul
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2016/06/a-dollar-more-vs-a-dollar-less.html
======
sharemywin
Max & Erma's charges a $1 more. I've been there many times when everyone else
is packed and I get seated right away. But, the menu is about $1 more per
meal. Same reason I avoid Walmart like the plague.

